# Is my mother safer in a nursing home or at home?



## Watcher (29 Mar 2020)

My mother who is 80, was in hospital for couple weeks after some falls.
Recommended to go to step down care in nursing home as she was unable to care for herself at home alone
4 weeks nursing home care was covered by HSE
She is in isolation in the nursing home at the moment.
As HSE funding is up this week, the nursing home will discharge her, unless we sign up for 1000 euro per week.
2 things...
With the current situation, I'm not sure I want her to be in the nursing home as we know there are clusters and she is vulnerable
Im thinking that I bring her home to her own house and care for her daily (my house has kids)

Or is she safer in the nursing home??
If she is... is there any consideration around costs at this stage?
She (we) cant afford a grand a week... and as previous... not sure if its the right thing


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 Mar 2020)

Watcher said:


> Or is she safer in the nursing home??



I she was my mother and I could bring her home, I would.

Money aside, if COVID-19 gets into the nursing home, she'll be in a very vulnerable situation.

You can control your lockdown at home better, cocoon her and give her a better chance of not catching the virus.


----------



## Thirsty (29 Mar 2020)

It all depends. Where is her home in relation to yours? Can you get there every day with small children? Can someone from your family move in with her for the duration?

Consider her needs firstly and if they can be met.


----------



## noproblem (29 Mar 2020)

Watcher said:


> As HSE funding is up this week, the nursing home will discharge her, unless we sign up for 1000 euro per week.



Can they do this to your mother? I'm presuming they cannot unless you say that you'll be responsible for her. An awful lot of older people are in care because no one will take responsibility, or should I say they are not in a position to do so.


----------



## alexandra123 (29 Mar 2020)

We have taken my mother out of the nursing home while this has been going on. She is home full time now for the last 2 weeks. The nursing home have now isolated people to their rooms only in order to help prevent any issues as they initially thought they had 3 suspected cases but thankfully they have turned out to be not the virus. 

If you can and you are able, I would take her home for as long as possible until this is over. At the moment there is no visitors allowed in or out of the nursing home my mum attends, so be mindful of that when you make your decision.


----------



## noproblem (29 Mar 2020)

alexandra123 said:


> . At the moment there is no visitors allowed in or out of the nursing home my mum attends, so be mindful of that when you make your decision.



Is it not the same in your house?


----------



## Thirsty (29 Mar 2020)

@noproblem - it also means family can't visit. 

If, heaven forbid, the relative in a nursing home falls ill with Covid19 you will not see them again.

Palliative care should be available as an option for any elderly person who has a DNR.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Mar 2020)

Watcher said:


> As HSE funding is up this week, the nursing home will discharge her, unless we sign up for 1000 euro per week.



Did you not use the 4 weeks to apply for the Fair Deal Scheme? 

Does she own her own home? 

In case it helps, any member of her family can pay the €1,000 per week and get tax relief at 40% on it.

Brendan


----------



## Thirsty (29 Mar 2020)

"Did you not use the 4 weeks to apply for the Fair Deal Scheme"

FDS only applies if the assessment states the person needs long term residential care. It doesn't apply for respite or rehab.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Mar 2020)

Ah, that makes sense. 

Brendan


----------



## noproblem (29 Mar 2020)

Thirsty said:


> @noproblem - it also means family can't visit.Sorry for not realising that
> 
> If, heaven forbid, the relative in a nursing home falls ill with Covid19 you will not see them again.
> 
> Palliative care should be available as an option for any elderly person who has a DNR.


Yes, that would be a terrible thing for any family to go through. I saw the case of a daughter having to experience it last week in the papers. I apologise.


----------



## Watcher (1 Apr 2020)

Thanks all. 
Just to update, I brought Mom home to her own house today.
If I thought she would be safer in the nursing home, we would have found the money.
However we thought the risk in the nursing home was far higher than at home (clustering stats concerned me).
Most importantly she is delighted to get home to her own house

I'm in a position where I can care for her, I live about 10 miles away and work from home.
Will call in couple times a day (have cleared this with local gardai).
She's not in a position yet to look for Fair Deal Long term residential care, and always planned to come home..
I just need to be uber cautious as I will be the sole carer (postponed home help until a later stage).

Thanks for all the advice / guidance


----------



## DeeKie (1 Apr 2020)

Watcher said:


> Thanks all.
> Just to update, I brought Mom home to her own house today.
> If I thought she would be safer in the nursing home, we would have found the money.
> However we thought the risk in the nursing home was far higher than at home (clustering stats concerned me).
> ...


Well done Watcher. All the best to you both.


----------

